

Cheney's staff was reading all the White House NSC emails - tptacek
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2009/02/bush-oral-history200902?currentPage=11

======
tptacek
This is like 13 pages in to the best political article of 2009. Last
paragraph. Cullen Murphy, William Langewiesche, and Michael Lewis are all
contributing editors at VF now? Crap, I'm going to have to subscribe to Vanity
Fair, and chuck The Atlantic.

------
pmorici
The referenced item is at the bottom of page 11.

